# PORTABLE: Halo Custom Edition v1.10 with Halo Anti-Cheat 2(HAC 2)



## hexthat (Jul 29, 2014)

*!FREE HALO CE!*

I was all like waiting on HAC 2, and then I checked and it was updated weeks ago. So here it is, presented without further unnecessary delay.

You can install to a USB/FLASH drive and it will work on like nearly all windows... I haven't tested on older windows like; me, 2000 ,98, 95, ect. I have tested on both 32 bit and 64 bit of windows 7, it worked.

I designed it with a batch "loader", if you don't use the "loader" don't complain about it not working. Read the "loader" carefully, IT CAN DELETE/OVERWRITE YOUR LEGIT CD KEY WITH AN INVALID KEY. "loader" is named "!START, RUN, OPEN!".

*DOWNLOAD 106mb*
http://www.mediafire.com/download/cegg7quf4ggrxpk/Halo_Custom_Edition_1.0.10.exe

Please Note that because this is free it does not include a legit cd key. You will still be able to play in hacked dedicated servers which most are, but you can not host with a invalid key.


----------



## hexthat (Sep 28, 2014)

*V2 UPDATE*

*DOWNLOAD 92.54mb*
http://www.mediafire.com/download/cegg7quf4ggrxpk/Halo_Custom_Edition_1.0.10.exe

Fixed some bugs/errors.


----------

